# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الشاعر  ابن  الصباغ  او ا قتيل  الدلاء   بقلم - فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

*      ابن   الصباغ*

*قتيل الدلاء  او  قتيل الغواشي*

     بقلم- فالح الحجية

*           ابو طاهر  محمد بن  عبد الله  وقيل عبدالرحمن بن عبد الواحد القصار  كني ( صريع الدلاء) وقيل  ( ذي الرقاعتين ) وقيل  ( قتيل الغواشي)  .  وهذا  اللقب افضل من الاول  لأن الغوا شي  افضل من الدلاء  من المعنى  المراد  ولأن الغواشي  أكثر  شبهاً  في اللفظ   بالغواني  من الدلاء  لأن القدامى  قابلوا  بلقبه هذا  لقب  الشاعر مسلم  بن الوليد ( صريع الغواني)  وهذا  لقبه ( صريع الغواشي ) ولقب ايضا   ب(ابن الصباغ) وكان  من فقهاء الشافعية .*

*ولد  بمدينة  البصرة  ونشأ وتعلم فيها  ثم انتقل الى بغداد وسكنها  واتصل** بالسلطان فخر الملك غالب بن علي بن خلف وزير بهاء الدولة البويهي، فحظي عنده، وقد مدحه بقصيدة مزج فيها الجد بالهزل فاكرمه وانعم عليه ومنها هذه الابيات* *:*

*كيف نلقى بؤساً ودولة فخر ال        ملك فينا تعم بالإنعام*

*هكذا ما بقي الجديدان يبقى         للتهاني مملكاً ألف عام*

*كل يومٍ لنا بنعماك عيدٌ               لا خلت منه سائر الأيام*

*فله الأنعم الجسام اللواتي      هي مثل الحياة في الأجسام*

*لم يزل يطلب المحامد والعل      ياء بين السيوف والأقلام*

*فلقد نال بالعزائم مجداً              لم ينل مثله بحد الحسام*

*أدرك النجم قاعداً وسواه            عاجزٌ أن يناله من قتام*

*لم يزل جوده يعطعط بالإف    ضال مذ كان في قفا الإعدام*

*فهو في حبه المكارم والجو     د يرى الآملين في الأحلام*

*قد كفتنا غيوث كفيه أن         نبسط كفاً إلى سؤال الغمام*

*ورضعنا لديه در الأماني              ونظمنا لديه در الكلام*

*       ثم انتقل  الى الشام  واجتمع  بالشاعر ابي العلاء المعري في (معرة النعمان )  و عبد المحسن الصوري في (  صيدا ) وجرى بينهما  احاديث ومحاورات وحكايات وقد  روي منها :*

*   انه  قيل  أن معلما كَانَ بِالشَّامِ رقيقا مشهورا بشتم الصبيان   فعوتب عَلَى ذلك ، فقَالَ لمن عاتبه وأنكر عَلَيْهِ :*
*-       * *اقعدوا حتى تسمعوا ، فإن كنت معذورا ، وإلا فلوموا ،*
* فقرأ عَلَيْهِ قول الله  تعالى :* 
*(هُمُ الَّذِينَ  يَقُولُونَ لا  تُنْفِقُوا عَلَى مَنْ عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ حتى ينفضوا ) سورة المنافقون آية \ 7 ،*
* فقَالَ لَهُ :*
*-       * *كذبت يَا عاض .... أتلزم رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ* 
*نفقة لا تجب عَلَيْهِ  لعمري  إنه  أعجبك  كثرة  ماله ، قبحك الله* 
*-  * * ثم  قرأ أخرى : (عَلَيْهَا  مَلائِكَةٌ غِلاظٌ  شِدَادٌ لا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ  وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ .)* 
* سورة التحريم آية \ 6  .*
* - فقَالَ لَهُ : يابن الخبيثة ، ما هؤلاء إلا أكراد شهرزور ، وليس هؤلاء ملائكة  .*
*-  قَالَ : وقلنا لَهُ : ما نلومك بعد هذا.* 
*  ثم هاجر الى مصر  حيث توفي  فيها* 
* وقد  عارض  مقصورة  ابن  دريد المشهورة التي مطلعها :*

*يا ظبية   أشبه   شيء   بالمها * 
*                                        ترعى الخزامى بين أشجار النقا*

*بمقصورةٍ  مثلها  لكنها ماجنة  ننقل منها هذه الابيات :*

*من لم يرد أن تنتقب نعاله               يحملها في كمه إذا مشى*

*من دخلت في عينه مسلةٌ          فاساله من ساعته عن العمى*

*من أكل الفحم تسود فمه            وراح صحن خده مثل الدجا*

*من صفع الناس ولم يدعهم .         أن يصفعوه فعليهم اعتدى*

*من ناطح الكبش تعجر رأسه       وسال من مفرقه شبه الدما*

*من طبخ الكرش ولا يغسله         سال على شاربه منه الخرا*

*من فاته العلم وأخطاه الغنى        فذاك والكلب على حدٍ سوى*

*من طبخ الديك ولا يذبحه            طار من القدر إلى حيث يشا* 

*وقال  بعض النقاد:إن هذا  البيت  خير من مقصورة  ابن دريد  فإنه * 
*حكمة بالغة.*

*والدرج يلفى بالغشاء ملصقاً     والسرج لا يلصق إلا بالغرى*

*والذقن شعرٌ في الوجوه نابتٌ   وإنما الاست التي تحت الخصى*


*   توفي  صريع الدلاء  بمصر  سنة\  448  هجرية  .-*

*      محمد بن عبدالواحد  ابن الصباغ  شَاعِرٌ مجيد ، لَهُ شِعْرٌ عَجِيبٌ   يَحْكِي فِيهِ أَصْوَاتَ  الطَّيْرِ وَالطُّبُولِ ، وَغَيْرَ ذَلِكَ ، وَكَانَ سَخِيًّا ، مَاجِنًا  يغلب على شعره الهزل   وقد قال الشعر في اغلب فنونه * *.*

*واختم  من شعره  من قصيدة طويلة  بهذه  الابيات :*

*أُجرِرتُ حَبلَ خَليعٍ في الصِبا    غَزِلِ    * 
*   وَشَمَّرَت  هِمَمُ   العُذّالِ   في     العَذَلِ*

*هاجَ البُكاءُ عَلى العَينِ الطَموحِ هَوَىً * 
*      مُفَرَّقٌ    بَينَ     تَوديعٍ       وَمُحتَمَلِ*

*كَيفَ   السُلُوُّ   لِقَلبٍ   راحَ     مُختَبَلاً    * 
*   يَهذي  بِصاحِبِ  قَلبٍ  غَيرَ     مُختَبَلِ*

*عاصى  العَزاءَ  غَداةَ  البَينِ    مُنهَمِلٌ     * 
*  مِنَ  الدُموعِ  جَرى  في  إِثرِ  مُنهَمِلِ*

*لَولا  مُداراةُ  دَمعِ  العَينِ     لَاِنكَشَفَت  * 
*    مِنّي  سَرائِرُ  لَم  تَظهَر   وَلَم     تُخَلِ*

*أَما  كَفى  البَينُ  أَن  أُرمى    بِأَسهُمِهِ * 
*      حَتّى  رَماني  بِلَحظِ  الأَعيُنِ    النُجُلِ*

*مِمّا جَنى لي وَإِن كانَت مُنىً   صَدَقَت    * 
*   صَبابَةً    خُلَسُ    التَسليمِ       بِالمُقَلِ*

*ماذا عَلى  الدَهرِ  لَو  لانَت  عَريكَتُهُ     * 
*  وَرَدَّ في الرَأسِ  مِنّي  سَكرَةَ    الغَزَلِ*

*جُرمُ الحَوادِثِ عِندي  أَنَّها    اِختَلَسَت  * 
*     مِنّي   بَناتِ   غِذاءِ   الكَرمِ     وَالكِلَلِ*

*وَرُبَّ  يَومٍ   مِنَ   اللَذّاتِ     مُحتَضَرٍ  * 
*قَصَّرتُهُ    بِلِقاءِ    الراحِ       وَالخُلَلِ*

*وَلَيلَةٍ   خُلِسَت   لِلعَينِ    مِن      سِنَةٍ   * 
*    هَتَكتُ فيها الصِبا عَن بَيضَةِ    الحَجَلِ*

*قَد كانَ دَهري وَما بي اليَومَ مِن   كِبَرٍ   * 
*   شُربَ المُدامِ  وَعَزفَ  القَينَةِ    العُطُلِ*

*إِذا   شَكَوتُ   إِلَيها   الحُبَّ   خَفَّرَها   * 
*    شَكوايَ  فَاِحمَرَّ  خَدّاها  مِنَ    الخَجَلِ*

*كَم  قَد  قَطَعتُ  وَعَينُ  الدَهرِ    راقِدَةٌ    * 
*   أَيّامَهُ  بِالصِبا   في   اللَهوِ     وَالجَذَلِ*

*وَطَيِّبِ   الفَرعِ    أَصفاني      مَوَدَّتَهُ * 
*      كافَأتُهُ     بِمَديحٍ      فيهِ      مُنتَخَلِ*

*وَبَلدَةٍ    لِمَطايا    الرَكبِ      مُنضِيَةٍ      * 
* أَنضَيتُها   بِوَجيفِ    الأَينُقِ      الذُلُلِ*

*فيمَ  المُقامُ   وَهَذا   النَجمُ     مُعتَرِضاً  * 
*     دَنا  النَجاءُ  وَحانَ  السَيرُ     فَاِرتَحِلِ*

*يا مائِلَ  الرَأسِ  إِنَّ  اللَيثَ    مُفتَرِسٌ   * 
*    ميلَ   الجَماجِمِ   وَالأَعناقِ     فَاِعتَدِلِ*

*حَذارٍ  مِن   أَسَدٍ   ضِرغامَةٍ     بَطَلٍ * 
*      لا  يولِغُ  السَيفَ  إِلّا  مُهجَةَ   البَطَلِ*

*لَولا  يَزيدُ  لَأَضحى  المُلكُ    مُطَّرَحاً    * 
*   أَو مائِلَ السَمكِ أَو مُستَرخيَ    الطِوَلِ*

*سَلَّ  الخَليفَةُ  سَيفاً  مِن  بَنى     مَطَرٍ    * 
*   أَقامَ   قائِمُهُ   مَن   كانَ    ذا    مَيَلِ*

*كَم  صائِلٍ  في  ذَرا   تَمهيدِ     مَملَكَةٍ    * 
*   لَولا  يَزيدُ  بَني  شَيبانَ   لَم     يَصُلِ*

*نابُ  الإِمامِ  الَّذي   يَفتَرُّ   عَنهُ   إِذا      * 
* ما اِفتَرَت الحَربُ عَن أَنيابِها   العُصُلِ*

*مَن  كانَ  يَختِلُ  قِرناً   عِندَ     مَوقِفِهِ   * 
*    فَإِنَّ   قِرنَ    يَزيدٍ    غَيرُ    مُختَتَلِ*

*سَدَّ  الثُغورَ  يَزيدٌ   بَعدَما     اِنفَرَجَت   * 
*    بِقائِمِ  السَيفِ   لا   بِالخَتلِ     وَالحِيَلِ*

*كَم  أَذاقَ  حِمامَ  المَوتِ   مِن     بَطَلٍ     * 
*  حامي الحَقيقَةِ  لا  يُؤتى  مِنَ    الوَهَلِ*

*أَغَرُّ أَبيَضُ يُغشى البَيضَ  أَبيَضُ    لا  * 
*     يَرضى  لِمَولاهُ  يَومَ  الرَوعِ    بِالفَشَلِ*

*يَغشى الوَغى وَشِهابُ المَوتِ في   يَدِهِ  * 
*     يَرمي  الفَوارِسَ  وَالأَبطالَ   بِالشُعَلِ*

*يَفتَرُّ  عِندَ  اِفتِرارِ  الحَربِ     مُبتَسِماً  * 
*     إِذا   تَغَيَّرَ   وَجهُ   الفارِسِ    البَطَلِ*

*موفٍ عَلى مُهجٍ في  يَومِ  ذي    رَهَجٍ  * 
*     كَأَنَّهُ    أَجَلٌ    يَسعى    إِلى      أَمَلِ*

*يَنالُ  بِالرِفقِ  ما  يَعيا  الرِجالُ     بِهِ      * 
* كَالمَوتِ  مُستَعجِلاً  يَأتي  عَلى  مَهَلِ*

*لا  يُلقِحُ  الحَربَ  إِلّا  رَيثَ    يُنتِجُها    *  
*   مِن   هالِكٍ   وَأَسيرِ   غَيرِ     مُختَتَلِ*

*إِن   شيمَ   بارِقُهُ   حالَت      خَلائِقُهُ * 
*      بَينَ   العَطِيَّةِ    وَالإِمساكِ      وَالعِلَلِ*

*يَغشى  المَنايا  المَنايا   ثُمَّ     يَفرُجُها    * 
*   عَنِ  النُفوسِ  مُطِلّاتٍ  عَلى     الهَبَلِ*

 امير البياـــــــــن العربي
 د.فالح نصيف الحجية الكيلاني
العراق- ديالى - بلدروز


********************************

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بورك فيكم


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------

